# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Hermaphrodite dreaming

## Minnow

Hi --

I took the time to read the welcome here, and it said to be really specific about your dream. Unfortunately I can't be as specific as requested, as I had this dream a few nights ago, and I didn't know this forum existed at the time. But the dream fascinated me. I will write about the things I do remember, and I thank the dream interpreters here in advance.  :smiley: 

I am a 35 year old woman, happily married, 2 kids.

Basically, I dreamed I had both a penis and a vagina. The penis was small. I recall going to the toilet, and pushing it to one side. My emotion at the time, was simply that I didn't need the penis, and I remember being pleased that I could still have a baby, even though I had a penis.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Minnow

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Hey Minnow. Really glad to have you here.  :smiley: 

Sexual dreams can be some of the most bizarre, yet surprisingly common dreams. I pulled out my handy dandy dream dictionary to get a clue on what having a penis in a female's dream could mean. Here's what "Dream Dictionary" by Tony Crisp says.





> _Penis in a woman's dream_ Your relationship with desire to a mate; relationship with your male characteristics such as ambition, work capacity, aggression, intellect; depicts the relationship with genital sexuality with your partner.



And...




> _Vagina_ refers to much more than a woman's sexual feelings and drives. It dipicts the processes and urges of her being that are the foundation of her waking personality. The ability to procreate; the glandular bias that connects with what the conscious personality faces in emotional, mental and physical disposition; the caring, nurturing feelings that emerge out of sexual mating when healthy; the desire for a mate; the sense of connection and identity with other women, other female creatures and female aspects of nature.In its positive aspect it may represent the sure confidence with which a woman may demand from her man that he treat her womanhood with the respect it deserves. This means meeting the full flood of her sexual need with its desire for a child, a caring and supportive nest to rear that child in, and her female creativity that may rise from the basic reproductive drive into social creativity and personal demand for respect.



Perhaps the dream is suggesting that you have a much greater desire for respect and nurturing feelings over that of ambition, work capacity, etc, although those things do play an important role in your life. As with all dream interpretations each person will find their own take. Only you would know best. I hope this helps you in some small way.  :smiley:

----------


## ElmStreetCrusader

I basically had the same type of dream a few weeks ago. I also had both a penis and vagina, but the dream was a lot more sexual in nature than yours. Probably because men have a more frequent sex drive then most woman (or something like that).

Can anyone tell me what it means to attempt having sex with yourself, getting bored, starting to have sex with someone else, then suddenly realizing: Oh crap, I'm not wearing a condom!

Sorry for the risque details. So much for being "specific"...

Anyway, TMI, what does being a hermaphrodite mean in Male dreams? Anyone?

EsC

----------

